# Singing Golden????



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL---That oughtta be in a Robert Duvall western!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That's hilarious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is very cute. I love Scout doing that little look sideways at the end of the video. I had to turn the sound down low because Bama started getting all excited from it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

OMG they didn;t even wait until the first note was completely out. Too funny!!!!

Hooch


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so cute and funny.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO! That was an adorable video! They like to sing huh. Gorgeous dogs. By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Really cute -- I had to turn up the volume. My dogs all started barking when the video came on.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

haha funny!! i have a harmonica too ill have to remember this when we get another dog to see how she responds :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww how cute! Last night my hubby got a song in his head, so he turned it on the stereo and starting singing away (actually we both were) and Geddy went nutzo!! haha. It drove her absolutely insane. She was trying to kiss daddy over and over and over. I guess she needed to figure out what was wrong with him lol!! They are SOOO funny!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That...*

is sooooooooooo cute!
Thank you for making me smile.
It reminds me of my first Golden who seemed to love to sing too.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh that is just tooo funny!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Very well sung!!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my neighbours would kill me if mine tried this when i play the harmonica
which is on a fairly regular basis


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha OMG this is just hilarious!! They're just a wonderful duet!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! I needed to smile...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! That was a riot!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!! :


----------

